# Sensitive Plant - Mimosa pudica



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

I just wanted to share my senstive plants.

This is a picture of my large sensitive plant. It has flowered a lot for me over the summer and produced a couple of nice chunks of seeds.










Almost all of the seeds have germinated so far.


















Time to bring them in for the winter. I did this at night so all of their leaves are closed.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Possible viv plant? Think...every time your darts tried to land on one of the leaves it would close! hehe


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> Possible viv plant? Think...every time your darts tried to land on one of the leaves it would close! hehe


Makes a nice addition. Nothing like seeing them growing wild.... entire 'feilds', carpeted.

If the tenacity of your frogs goes to extreme it will eventually exhaust the plant by stimulating those responses. Or over misting.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

The plants like moist drained soil. They also like bright but not direct sun lighting conditions. They have small thorns as well. The thorns get larger as the plant does. That is my major concern with these as viv plants.

I've heard of them being used in vivariums but I'm not for sure how that worked out. I think it would be alright for more of a terrestrial species of frog. I'm still not for sure if I'm going to use one or not. My main cencern being the thorns.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the thorns too much. Most of the bromeliads that come from the areas these frogs do are covered in spines. What I would worry about is rotting from the high humidity and lack of air movement in most vivs.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah,

I'll have a fan installed in the top of my viv and I've got a good spot in mind to place it for good moisture.

Pretty cool plants and they look nice....a little tricky in the viv though.


----------

